# Shop bán hũ sành đựng gạo chính hãng, uy tín tại Sài Gòn



## gomsubaokhanh (1/12/21)

Hũ sành đựng gạo là sản phẩm nổi tiếng từ vùng đất được coi như cái nôi của gốm sứ: Bát Tràng. Các sản phẩm hũ gạo nơi đây nổi tiếng về chất lượng cũng như có tính nghệ thuật cao. Tuy nhiên mua hũ sành đựng gạo ở đâu uy tín, an toàn cho sức khỏe?

Ưu điểm hũ sành đựng gạo

Hũ sành đựng gạo là sản phẩm đã xuất hiện từ rất lâu đời. Xưa kia, hũ gạo có ở khắp chốn từ thôn quê đến thành thị, thực hiện sứ mệnh bảo vệ những hạt “ngọc trời” trân quý, đựng tương, đựng mắm hay các loại thực phẩm khô trong gia đình.





Dù hàng trăm năm trôi qua, hũ gạo vẫn còn đó. Hũ gạo ôn hòa, lành tính, trầm mình mang theo bao câu chuyện văn hóa. Không chỉ thế, hũ gạo sành mang những ưu điểm tuyệt vời mà nhiều chất liệu hiện đại ngày nay không có được.

Khả năng hút ẩm tốt, giúp gạo tránh bị ẩm mốc. Hũ gạo sành có nguyên liệu thô từ đất sét. Đất sét có đặc tính xốp nhẹ nhờ các lỗ khí siêu li ti ở bề mặt. Vì thế tạo nên khả năng hút ẩm và bảo vệ gạo tốt, tăng thời gian sử dụng gạo.
Hũ gạo sành được nung trên nền nhiệt cao hơn 1000 độ C nên tuyệt đối an toàn với sức khỏe người sử dụng. Quá trình này giúp giải phóng hoàn toàn các dư lượng độc hại như kim loại nặng. Nhờ đó, ngoài việc để gạo, bạn có thể dùng để các thực phẩm nước như ủ dưa, làm mắm hoặc tương.
Hũ gạo mang ý nghĩa văn hóa cao, các sản phẩm hũ sành gạo Bát Tràng hầu hết được vẽ tay 100%. Hoa văn mang ý nghĩa văn hóa hoặc phong thủy.
Độ bền chắc cao, tuổi thọ sử dụng lên đến hàng chục năm, tiết kiệm cho người tiêu dùng.
Hũ gạo sành cùng phù hợp để trang trí không gian phòng bếp. Ngày nay, hũ gạo có nhiều kích cỡ và kiểu dáng cho khách hàng thoải mái lựa chọn.

Tuy nhiên không phải mua hũ sành đựng gạo ở đâu cũng có đầy đủ những ưu điểm trên. Quý khách hàng cần lựa chọn mua ở những cơ sở uy tín, chất liệu sành chuẩn và đảm bảo.

Tại sao nên chọn mua hũ sành đựng gạo ở nơi uy tín?
Việc sử dụng hũ sành đựng gạo kém chất lượng đi kèm với những tại hại đương đương như với việc dùng các chất liệu không đảm bảo khác như nhôm, gỗ, nhựa…

Đầu tiên, chúng rất dễ gây ẩm mốc cho gạo. Để lâu ngày kiến chất lượng gạo bị giảm. Về lâu dài, sử dụng gạo ẩm mốc có thể là nguyên nhân dẫn đến các bệnh như ung thư.

Xem thêm: Mua hũ sành đựng gạo ở đâu uy tín có bảo hành?


----------

